# G Scale Graphic's Rail Boss



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a Rail Boss Basic and a Junior from Del Taprio. His web site also shows a cheap 2.4mghz radio and a link to it, so pretty handy. I had a bit of trouble hooking it up right, but a quick phone call and a couple of emails and he helped me out and was real nice about it, seeing he was dealing with a bit of a fool! So the Eggliner should be RC'd up soon, once I stuff it all into one of my trailing Eggliner coaches. The Junior unit will go into my rotary snow plow, once I get the tank car built.


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Jerry, 
I also got one of Dels Rail Bosses and I love the "sation stop" feature. On a bit of a negative note, I have found that it's pretty easy to accidently put the unit into calibration mode. If Im not patient and start wiggleing the sticks before the unit has "linked" up, it goes into calibration mode and I find the train sometimes races away, full speed out of control! Once I figured out what was happening, i've learned to patiently wait for the link up and then all is well. Good luck with yours. and thanks to Del for making a very cool control system. 
D


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jerry, I will second that you will like the 2.4 system from Del, I just upgraded from his old system to the 2.4 in my sons Mighty Moe switcher engine, he just loves the instant control he gets now, I feel very good about him learning to do operational stuff now( 7 years old) and I just put the enhanced critter control in a Bachman engine I just repainted, that really works well also, just finishing up decals and will post pics.

Tom h


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to hear that, Jerry. I've installed 2 of the Railbosses and they work great.

I even had the older ones.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By sailbode on 09 Mar 2010 03:29 PM 
Hi Jerry, 
I also got one of Dels Rail Bosses and I love the "sation stop" feature. On a bit of a negative note, I have found that it's pretty easy to accidently put the unit into calibration mode. If Im not patient and start wiggleing the sticks before the unit has "linked" up, it goes into calibration mode and I find the train sometimes races away, full speed out of control! Once I figured out what was happening, i've learned to patiently wait for the link up and then all is well. Good luck with yours. and thanks to Del for making a very cool control system. 
D 

Don -


With these 2.4GHZ radio systems, there is a time delay waiting for the receiver to get a signal from the transmitter and figuring out that it is the proper transmitter to respond to; referred to as "linking". This can take between 2 and 30 seconds depending on the radio system and conditions. During this period the RailBoss flashes the LED on the PCB and the front headlamp (if connected by the user) with a "heartbeat" flash, indicating it is waiting on the linking process. When the radio is linked, the RailBoss will then flash the headlamp 3 times to tell the operator that everything is ready to run.

If you don't have the front headlamp available for feedback, you can simply try moving the throttle off of zero once in awhile to see if the loco responds. However, keep in mind that the RailBoss won't give you a ready signal until the throttle is returned to zero. Also during this process, the RailBoss looks at the direction stick to see if the operator wants to enter either the "Throttle calibration mode", or the "Throttle Programming mode". In either case, should you inadvertently enter this mode without knowing it, you should get 1 of 2 situations: the throttle will not respond at all, or the throttle responds as normal. 

Since this post was made (the first time I was aware of this potential problem), I have been bench testing the RailBoss to see if I could inadvertently get into a situation where the throttle was "out of control", and so far I can not reproduce it. If you could contact me offline, and describe how you specifically got the RailBoss into this condition, I would certainly like to investigate the issue. I would advise anyone using my products to contact me immediately if you are experiencing a problem with my controls, or just have questions. I am readily available and always appreciate the feedback.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I talked to a co-worker today who has a LOT of model planes and helicopters, he has a lot of very expensive and just expensive controls, he has the same thing with the 2.4 system with his stuff, it takes any where from 3-30 seconds to connect, if he is flying indoors with a lot of people it might take a little longer because the system is finding the right frequency. All you have to do is have a little patience, once it connects, your all set. He said all the people he flys with,it does the same with there stuff.

Tom H


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Del, 
Perhaps "out of control" was overstateing the condition. When I experienced this situation, the throttle seemed to be way out oof calibration. as it went from off to full with nothing in between. It di however shut off if the stick was moved to full down. Of course the momentum feature was still working so as the train races away with the stick at very low throttle, I moved the stick to off and the train did not stop instantly and so I then move the stick up and down forgetting about the momentum component. Eventually I figure out if I move the stick to off, and give the train a chance to slow down, it will in fack come to a stop. So bottom line.....not out of controll, just throttle way out of calibration to the point of no mid range throttle. Either off or full. 
Hope this clears up the confusion.....caused by my poor description. 
Don


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

At least he didn't blame the floor mats!


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Don. That is helpful. I'll certainly keep an eye out for this condition.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Tested it out this afternoon, all went well. Now on to the rotary snow plow, have to finish up the tank car to hold the batteries/rc stuff.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW what control with this new BASIC RailBoss on 2.4ghz Spektrum radio gear









I used the Spektrum 6110E receiver and the little Transmitter that comes with all of the E-Flite Blade MCX helis .

Basic RailBoss is so easy to connect up inside my Hartland Interurban , the control and ease is fantastic , this is working really well for me .









The range from this basic small transmitter so far tested by going away from the layout 50 feet to inside my house , and still able to start and stop the Interurban car . The range for me is working , I can control it from anywhere on my property . Of course it flys my helicopters here also .
This little transmitter is only around $43 dollars .

G Scale Graphics Rail Boss 
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/DelTapparo/

transmitter 
http://www.horizonhobby.com/Product...D=EFLH1064

and the receiver
http://www.horizonhobby.com/Product...SPMAR6110E

It just keeps getting better !










This is the car with the RailBoss and 2.4ghz radio controls , and 3 cell lipo battery , easy changeing thru the baggage door .


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Dennis - Congratulations on your RailBoss installation! 

And thank you for the feedback on the E-Flite transmitter. I knew this would be a viable option, but hadn't had a chance to test it. These video game style controllers are a lot smaller than the standard R/C transmitters.

I couldn't get your link to work, so maybe this one will ... E-Flite Transmitter


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks , I am glad that the small 4 chanel transmitter works so well and so far a distance for $42.49 . 

And thank you Del for your totally made in the USA products of such high quality .


----------



## thevnaguy (Dec 31, 2010)

So how were you able to get the small eflite transmitter to all you to hold the direction control fullly up while turning it on? When I try to get into programming the throttle per the instructions from G Scale Graphics the Eflite transmitter just sits and beeps at you until you let the directrion control go back to neutral, then it will hook up to the receiver but the G Scale Graphics board will not go into throttle calibration. 

What the heck?


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By thevnaguy on 31 Dec 2010 11:07 AM 
So how were you able to get the small eflite transmitter to all you to hold the direction control fullly up while turning it on? When I try to get into programming the throttle per the instructions from G Scale Graphics the Eflite transmitter just sits and beeps at you until you let the directrion control go back to neutral, then it will hook up to the receiver but the G Scale Graphics board will not go into throttle calibration. 

What the heck? 
I have responded to this issue via private e-mail. I will be glad to share the results when the problem is resolved.


----------

